# Is it just me or is this cruel watching this video?



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

I just watched this and i feel so sorry for that Hedgehog being thrown around like that, and how many times did it fall off her? It could've broken a leg or something  
She just didnt care though, it was all about her.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHQFmvM5 ... re=related


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, what a poor hedgie to have such and obnoxious and uneducated owner. I can't get her face and her creepy :shock: eyes out of my head now. (the owner, not the hedgie)


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

The poor hedgehog. How is it so friendly and calm when it is so mistreated. I don't know why people have pets if they insist on treating them as toys instead of living beings.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Those girls r stupid and the video makes me want to puke.


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes i nearly cried when i was watching it, the hedgie is very calm considering, then again it does ball up quite suddenly a few times which means its probably on edge  
I just can't believe how people can be like that, let a little animal fall from such a height and just laugh. And shes all ****y in the face of the camera, shouting as loud as possible. Doesn't care when she scares the poor thing. Just horrid.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Poor hedgie  
I think the owner is the one out of frame, and the girl in front of the cam is just a friend. But either way, poor thing


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

that's really sad, I can't believe how people can be so cruel and not caring.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

That poor little baby. That is both physical abuse for the mishandling and emotional abuse for the torment. It is too bad this person is not known and reported to the authorities for her treatment of this helpless little one. It makes me physically ill thinking that this innocent hedgie must live in constant fear with the threat of physical injury and pain.


----------



## Anny (Jul 17, 2009)

The Vlogger is doing an great job at showing what an idiot she is...

I'll keep my comments to that, very tempting to want to say more!!!


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

How i wish there were good words i could say but... I am not going to say anything other than the water was way to high from what i read on her... and she was teaseinf it. GGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR :twisted: :shock:       :evil: :evil: :evil:    :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Bookgobbler (Aug 13, 2009)

the hedgie looks to be a sweetheart and I just feel sad watching the video.


----------



## freda (Jun 21, 2009)

omg this is sickening. i feel so bad for that poor hedgehog.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Anny said:


> The Vlogger is doing an great job at showing what an idiot she is...


That was my thoughts too only the word I was thinking of started with an A. :lol:


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

That was bad. I couldn't watch the whole thing. Poor little fuffer


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

I have offered to buy Trixie from the owner.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Herisson said:


> I have offered to buy Trixie from the owner.


That is nice of you to do  this hedgie needs help and i hope the owners will sell her to you because i know u and mr.cheezy will give trixie a loving home like she deserves.


----------



## amanda (Nov 24, 2008)

you accidently sent me a message about trixie to my youtube account...


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

The videos been removed by the user?????

Its not someone on here is it?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I know of at least 2 people on here that complained to u tube  and i sent them stupid girls a few nasty messages as well


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh thats really good  im not that good at youtube, i only go on to look at cute hedgie vids  so i didnt want to complain with not knowing enough about it. Im glad someone did though and you Larry - Thank you.


----------



## amanda (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm pretty sure no one on here would EVER do that to their hedgehog. It has been removed, and I think a couple of us created youtube accounts just to leave them a message about our concerns of how they were handling Trixie. I know I did! Herrison- I think it was very bold and concerned of you to offer to buy Trixie from them; you would undoubtably make a better home for that sweet hedgie girl!

-Amanda


----------



## Anny (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm not surprised the person removed the video! I was one of the people that had left a comment and honestly am surprised they didn't pull the video earlier...

Who is dumb enough to leave proof of their stupidity for all the world to see?! lol

I'm just hoping that the owner of this hedgie got of a clue with the feedback of the video. I'm still a bit stunned that they tried excusing the behavior just because they were close to a bed with comforter... Like that would make everything ok...

Sheesh!


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh so did the owner reply then to your comments?
I didn't look at the video after the first time.


----------

